# Recommend replacement brake pads for Tektro Oryx



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

I have salmon Kool Stop pads on my Ultegra roadie and they are the best! Are there any similar pads made to fit the holders of the Tektro Oryx?


----------



## chimivee (Mar 14, 2007)

It doesn't look like the Oryx uses cartridge type brake pads like Ultegra.










In which case, use the Kool-Stop MTB pads.

Full Salmon,









Or Dual Compound


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

for cross i'd say get the red thinline from koolstop.


----------



## matanza (Jun 9, 2004)

chimivee said:


> It doesn't look like the Oryx uses cartridge type brake pads like Ultegra.
> 
> 
> Mine does as original equipment.


----------

